# Anyone have tapping noises in the front of the car when it is moving??



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Driving me insane. I cannot figure out where it is coming from but it is annoying as ****. this is what I did so far, no help.

Replaced tires with my winter tires, still there.
Braking does not effect noise
Sway Bar end links look good and feel solid.
I do not see any loose panels or inner fender wells.
Crawled under car, didnt see anything obv.

I here it more on the highway, not sure if it is speed dependent or wind. It def coming from the front but outside. Reminds me when my antenna mast used to get loose on the old Saturn, same noise.

Any ideas??


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Is the tapping rhythmic, or does it tap faster when speeding up?
Is the volume of the tap the same as slower speeds/higher speeds?

Could something be hitting the cooling fan when it spins when the air is flowing thru it?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Driving me insane. I cannot figure out where it is coming from but it is annoying as ****. this is what I did so far, no help.
> 
> Replaced tires with my winter tires, still there.
> Braking does not effect noise
> ...


YEAR?
MODEL?
MILEAGE?

Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

mikestony said:


> Is the tapping rhythmic, or does it tap faster when speeding up?
> Is the volume of the tap the same as slower speeds/higher speeds?
> 
> Could something be hitting the cooling fan when it spins when the air is flowing thru it?


I believe the faster I go the more tapping but not due to speed but possibly wind. No tapping when car is at a stop or going low speeds. Bumps do not effect the taps and they are not consistent.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Robby said:


> YEAR?
> MODEL? 2014 ECO
> MILEAGE? 55000
> 
> Rob


Not coming from engine, I seriously feel something is loose and tapping against body


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Not coming from engine, I seriously feel something is loose and tapping against body


Lemme try again......is this possibly a 2011 through 2014 ECO?

Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Yes Robby, I replied to you.

2014 eco with 55000


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Weatherstripping on the forward facing edge of the rear doors. It starts at the bottom of the window, and goes up twards the top.. That's known to be loose, since it's not applied with adhesive, it's a press fit. 

Not sure if that noise is really tapping though. I'm guessing it's a body panel that's under the car on the Eco's.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Yes Robby, I replied to you.
> 
> 2014 eco with 55000


We just had this discussion two weeks ago......most likely one of the plastic floor panels (under car, eco and Diesel specific) is loose or cracked.
The tapping can be heard (and sometimes felt) through the floor at speeds generally above 40 mph in certain crosswind conditions.

I'll try to find the post number.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Not having any luck finding the discussion.
Lift the car a bit or drive up on some blocks so you can gently rap the panels with your fist.
You may hear the rattle you've been chasing.

If so, make certain all the fasteners are tight that secure it and if they are, yet it is loose, get some felt stripping from a hardware store (1/8" thick should do it) and cut pieces to go between the panel and floorboard at the mount points.....poke holes for the studs as needed.

It was also recommended that each panel be removed and accumulated debris (little stones and whatnot) be dumped out of them.

With any amount of luck, another member will spot this and be able to direct you to the original discussion.

Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, this spring I am doing my brakes and cleaning the entire engine due to a leaky valve cover dumping oil all over. That is going to be the perfect time to remove all the panels and wash the underside real well. I will check for cracked panels and such. Will also check the pass side doors for loose rubber trim.

thanks again!


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a similar tapping noise that only occurred when driving over 20 MPH which led me to believe it was wind related. I found a missing panel clip similar to the one in the photo only on the inside of the well against the engine compartment. I was able to see it by turning the wheel all the way to the left. The plastic panel was tapping against the metal fender well creating the noise. Road surface and bumps did not affect the sound, it was strictly wind related.
Hope this helps.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Philb said:


> I had a similar tapping noise that only occurred when driving over 20 MPH which led me to believe it was wind related. I found a missing panel clip similar to the one in the photo only on the inside of the well against the engine compartment. I was able to see it by turning the wheel all the way to the left. The plastic panel was tapping against the metal fender well creating the noise. Road surface and bumps did not affect the sound, it was strictly wind related.
> Hope this helps.
> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=221170&d=1487419930"]
> 
> ...



I wonder if that is what my noise is. Lol


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gnfanatic said:


> Thanks guys, this spring I am doing my brakes and cleaning the entire engine due to a leaky valve cover dumping oil all over. That is going to be the perfect time to remove all the panels and wash the underside real well. I will check for cracked panels and such. Will also check the pass side doors for loose rubber trim.
> 
> thanks again!


I found the article.

Enter: GM techlink.....look for and enter: sandyblogs.com

Go to: archives, 2013: enter.
Go to: June (19): enter, Rattle or thump noise above 45 mph should come up and see if this fits your concern.

Rob


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey guys, While replacing my pads and end links I noticed that my pass side inner fender well was missing a plastic insert. It is the one thats behind the tire going towards the inner bend, near strut. I inserted the correct size piece in and all is quiet now. 

Thank you again!!


----------



## Philb (Jun 18, 2016)

Gnfanatic said:


> Hey guys, While replacing my pads and end links I noticed that my pass side inner fender well was missing a plastic insert. It is the one thats behind the tire going towards the inner bend, near strut. I inserted the correct size piece in and all is quiet now.
> 
> Thank you again!!


Yep, that was the same one missing from my passenger side as well. Hopefully all our fixes will be that simple!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

wasney said:


> I wonder if that is what my noise is. Lol


Hey wasney, 

I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing a concern with your Cruze! Please know that our team is only a private message away if you ever have any questions or if you'd like any assistance connecting with your local certified Chevrolet dealership to have your concerns diagnosed. 

Best, 
Cecil J. 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey wasney,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you're experiencing a concern with your Cruze! Please know that our team is only a private message away if you ever have any questions or if you'd like any assistance connecting with your local certified Chevrolet dealership to have your concerns diagnosed.
> 
> ...


Now that is funny. The Local certified dealerships in my area have no class or pride in their work. I will never forget when I contacted GM concerning a local dealership who REFUSED to work on my car because I did not buy it from them and GM's response was "sorry, they are not budging". So please save the bullshit, this is the 12th GM car in the family and the last.


----------

